# Scent combos



## three_little_fishes (May 7, 2013)

I bought a kit for trying out a charcoal soap. Not thinking, I didn't really look at the EOs that came with it. I despise the smell of anise. Love the peppermint. 

What are some other EOs that you think would go well with the peppermint. I get the anise since it's a black soap, but I'm only making for myself, not to sell or anything. 

I already have grapefruit, sweet orange, 5X orange, lavender, lemongrass, and lime. Ummmm, I just realized I have a thing for citrus!  I'm open to buying more EO if something else sounds more appealing though! That's why I wanted other opinions. 

ETA: I have tea tree too. Probably forgetting something else too.


----------



## bobbie.johnson (May 8, 2013)

To me almost anything blends well with mints. What I do is dip toothpicks into my EO and then try to come up with different combos that way. One toothpick for each EO then you can combine till you find something you love. I love mint with any citrus or lavender. My next try is a eucalyptus mint I think, or mint basil.. yummy.

The toothpick thing really works well, so you can just follow your nose to what you like.


Suggestions from mountain rose herbs are:
Basil, benzoin, black pepper, cypress, eucalyptus, geranium, grapefruit, juniper, lavender, lemon, marjoram, niaouli, pine, ravensara, rosemary, tea tree


----------



## lsg (May 8, 2013)

Rosemary, lavender and mint make a great combination. As the previous poster stated, do a toothpick or Q-Tip test before combining the oils. I suggest going light on the peppermint and rosemary.
Oakmoss, patchouli, lemongrass and vetiver are earthy scents that might go well with a dark soap.


----------



## three_little_fishes (May 8, 2013)

Hmmm...think I'll go buy some toothpicks and experiment tonight! Thanks!


----------



## songwind (Dec 16, 2013)

bobbie.johnson said:


> To me almost anything blends well with mints. What I do is dip toothpicks into my EO and then try to come up with different combos that way. One toothpick for each EO then you can combine till you find something you love



I tried this method this weekend, and it was really helpful! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 16, 2013)

I like peppermint and lemongrass, smells like lemon balm.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 16, 2013)

lavender, lemon, and mint is really nice.


----------



## sunny71 (Feb 10, 2014)

Toothpicks and qtips!!! What a neat trick for us beginners to create combinations. Thanks for the great idea!!


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 20, 2014)

Patchouli, orange, and sandalwood go well together.


----------



## Tienne (Feb 20, 2014)

Chocolate!! Don't forget chocolate!!   That goes well with peppermint too.

Edit: Oh, are we only talking EO's?  Chocolate is of course an FO. Sorry about that, I got carried away.


----------



## soapylondon (Feb 20, 2014)

Obsidian, do you do 50% peppermint 50% lemongrass? If not, what is your ratio. I think I will try this in my next batch.


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 23, 2014)

Tienne said:


> Chocolate!! Don't forget chocolate!!   That goes well with peppermint too.
> 
> Edit: Oh, are we only talking EO's?  Chocolate is of course an FO. Sorry about that, I got carried away.



Tienne, I made a sugar scrub.  I used cocoa powder with some peppermint (just a bit!) and the chocolate smell comes through in that.  Of course if one were talking soap, it would not survive saponification....


----------

